# St. Louis Gamer looking for a Game



## KnightVeritas (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey, all. I'm a gamer in St. Louis, MO, looking for something to play. I've been a lurker here at ENWorld for some time, but this is my first real post. I'm not really looking for anything specific, though I'd love to play in something that has a good story. I have experience with d20, Storyteller system, Unisystem, and a number of other systems, and have a nice-sized library of gaming books. I can play online or face-to-face, I just want to get in on something. It has been a long time since I have played, and I'd like to get back in practice.Thanks!


----------



## DCHero (Nov 18, 2007)

Im from St. Louis too.  Im willing to GM OR play in a Superhero campaign (much prefer to play in either a Marvel or DC-based one though).  I recently obtained M&M 2nd ed.  & would like to give it a try.  I have never played in this system, but have heard many good things about it.  Ideally, I would like to play face to face a couple of times, then change over to playing online, once we get the hang of this system.


----------



## KnightVeritas (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you; grad school has been taking up a lot of my time. Like I said, I'll play just about anything, I'd just like to play. It can be frustrating at times to have all these books and not use them, as I'm sure many people here know.


----------

